# Smoked Snakehead Fish.......



## the fireman (May 26, 2013)

ok so hee in maryland the snakehead fish is a big bow hutting extravganza. Its fun as hell honestly. Now my questiom isdo any of you have a recipe and or smoker and meat temperatures......


----------



## kc5tpy (May 26, 2013)

I can't believe some ***hole introduced these things to American waterways!  WHAT WERE THESE IDIOTS THINKING??  Good for you in killing and eatin them.  By the very nature of your question I'm not sure many people have experience with this fish.  I assume you have eaten these fish before.  Do you have a precook process?  Do you soak it in milk etc???  Whether it is a white meat or dark meat fish I would follow recipes for that same meat type fish.  Can't be very far off.  Maybe someone will come along with a better idea.  Good Luck.  Keep Smokin!


----------



## the fireman (May 26, 2013)

I am with you on that. Lol you ouuta xee the gold fishpeople flush. Potomac is not the cleanist. Lol weshot a 12 inch gold fish last night...... Think next time you flushem. But yea we have grilled them and pan fried them. Snakehead is honestly an awesome eating fish. There just as slimey as anell so thee is alot of preping


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 26, 2013)

Your on your own here, IMHO , they are bait fish. Let the native fish eat on THEM.  An eye for an eye, so to speak.

Smells bad to cook and eat, NOPE , give me Catfish and I'm a happy Pappy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Oh , and some Hushpuppies and Coleslaw...Cornbread would work too.

Kill them all. Try Dynamite (not really, but wolud most likely work).

Salute a vet and remember the fallen and the Towers Heros also...


----------



## the fireman (May 26, 2013)

Lol i was raised on channel cat so i knowabout cat fish. Honestly its not to far off from the cat fish taste. I like it along with the bow crew bette than stripper


----------



## foamheart (May 26, 2013)

Fish heads.......


----------



## the fireman (May 26, 2013)

Lol snake heads not fish heads


----------



## spec (Jun 7, 2013)

I say fillet a few of them up so we can get a look at what kind of meat we're up against...

I've been smoking sheephead, whites and Carp all my life

I just did 350# of caro a couple of weeks ago

I've never done a Snake head but would be interested in helping with a recipe  to smoke them up













DSCF1149.JPG



__ spec
__ Jun 7, 2013


----------



## the fireman (Jun 8, 2013)

Yea we gotta go back out bow fishing first. But I can def put some pictures up for you


----------



## beerman303 (Feb 17, 2021)

Got into Snakehead fishing last summer.  Plentiful on the Eastern Shore.  I was skeptical about eating them but did a little research and marinated (Italian Dressing) and cooked on a cedar plank on the grill.  Was actually very tasty.  Nice firm white flaky meat, you really do not need a cedar plank.  I have a couple filets left from a 14lber (my largest) I will brine, then smoke.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2021)

I'd just fillet them & Pan Fry them.

Note: They make Great Horror Movies Too !!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Feb 17, 2021)

I did not realize that Snakeheads could live that far north. That REALLY sucks.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 17, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I did not realize that Snakeheads could live that far north. That REALLY sucks.....




I remember years ago, Michigan was worried the Snakehead would get in the Great Lakes, kinda like the "Triploid Grass Carp" that can eat up to 100% of it's own weight per day.
Last I heard they were still trying to eradicate them from the US.

Bear


----------



## beerman303 (Feb 17, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I did not realize that Snakeheads could live that far north. That REALLY sucks.....


They are pretty much established in Maryland.


----------



## clifish (Feb 17, 2021)

Only thing I know about them is when I had a 22" black snakehead in one of my tanks, was a mean sob.
The only thing I know about channel cats is the 30+ incher in my pond now under the ice.


----------

